# Strip Clubs



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I just thought we needed this thread...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i use to be in a relationship with a really hot dancer- i was 20... she was 27 so I felt pretty damn good about that, we still get it on once in a great while... been goin on 5 awesome years now--- so yeah i walk into the strip club, most of them know who I am so there goes my vote


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i use to be in a relationship with a really hot dancer- i was 20... she was 27 so I felt pretty damn good about that, we still get it on once in a great while... been goin on 5 awesome years now--- so yeah i walk into the strip club, most of them know who I am so there goes my vote


 My Cousin works (or worked) at one, i learned this the worst way possible..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oooooooooooh, that would be a bit uncomfortable


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> oooooooooooh, that would be a bit uncomfortable


 thats putting it mildly, we hadn't seen each other in yrs, i was talking to another dancer and tossing out one's, this girl does her thing, i give her a buck in the garter and look up at her.. see her for first time really and well...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

LOL!! Thats rough!

OhHey...do you know a girl named Chrissy Choi from Lima Ohio? Long shot, I know, but its worth a shot..

Tom


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> LOL!! Thats rough!
> 
> OhHey...do you know a girl named Chrissy Choi from Lima Ohio? Long shot, I know, but its worth a shot..
> 
> Tom


 Nope i dont think so, is she cute?

Wow, people have heard of Lima!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

I put a couple times a month but its seems when i was married. i was there daily. i do know a few lady's who work there really really well! and all ways get free vip passes if you know what i mean.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i use to be in a relationship with a really hot dancer- i was 20... she was 27 so I felt pretty damn good about that, we still get it on once in a great while... been goin on 5 awesome years now--- so yeah i walk into the strip club, most of them know who I am so there goes my vote


she ever work Visions club in madison?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no paul she hasnt... mainly the appleton area and now the dells- which is where i am conviniently located! saw her last fri night... well actually sat am(HAHA)


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

evermore said:


> I put a couple times a month but its seems when i was married. i was there daily. i do know a few lady's who work there really really well! and all ways get free vip passes if you know what i mean.


 Been to Milwalkie before doing photography and met some girls who had/were dancing and living in that area.. MERCY!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

We used to have a ton of strip clubs up here in North Jersey. In fact, The Shark Aquarium used to be right next to one (Hot 22) when it was in Union.

One-by-one all but a few of the strip clubs got shut down for prostitution or run out of town by being harassed and fined out of business by the local police.

I was never that much into the strip clubs. Just didn't seem to be a good deal in terms of the cost-to-benefit ratio. It's a fun place to occasionally go with your friends and almost mandatory for a bachelor party. But I just never got a hell of alot out of it. When I go, I get bored and I often find myself deep in thought wondering who these women are and how they found themselves in this position and what their lives must be like when they aren't here. I also look at the total perverts in the bar and wonder just how profoundly dysfunctional their lives are at home.

By the way, going to a strip club by yourself automatically qualifies you as a hardcore loser.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> We used to have a ton of strip clubs up here in North Jersey. In fact, The Shark Aquarium used to be right next to one (Hot 22) when it was in Union.
> 
> One-by-one all but a few of the strip clubs got shut down for prostitution or run out of town by being harassed and fined out of business by the local police.
> 
> ...


Bullsnake...I couldnt agree more thoroughly or more wholeheartedly with every letter you just typed, top to bottom. Im the guy who is sitting there in silence pondering all the things you just mentioned the whole time Im there. I HATE when waitresses constantly come up to you asking if they can get you anything....F NO tramp!! Not for $25/bottle. And then she wants a tip? And then women try to get men to buy lapdances for tons of money, give the guy very little in relation to what he is shelling out, then expecting him to tip??? The whole strip club scene is based on drawing off of peoples insecurities. I dont think all strips should get shut down or anything. Fit in where you get in. I usually just dont fit in...

Tom


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> We used to have a ton of strip clubs up here in North Jersey. In fact, The Shark Aquarium used to be right next to one (Hot 22) when it was in Union.
> 
> One-by-one all but a few of the strip clubs got shut down for prostitution or run out of town by being harassed and fined out of business by the local police.
> 
> ...


 i can see wat ur sayin, 
however the part about going by yourself making one a hardcore loser- with my work, i travel quite a bit- this yr i'll be in San Antonio, California possibly, Vegas, Detroit, most of the larger cities in Ohio, Indianapolis and Boston as well as NYC. In most cases i'll be traveling alone and usualy dont really know many people where i will be at- so hooters and the strip clubs are where i generally end up- fact is, often the visits get wrote off as buisness expenses!









anyways, i know quite a few girls who have or do work as dancers, its really not a huge deal- my sister used to dance in Kissimi, Florida and like i said earlier, i have a cousin who is also a dancer. Two other cousins were adult movie actresses (#1 reason not to watch american porn right there) all of them lead reguler normal jobs away from their work- my sister is a junkie but she was worthless the day she was born anyhow so it shouldnt be held against other dancers that she's among their ranks.

in many cases, their single mothers who can work a lot less hours and make more for their kids, or girls paying their way through college, i know one girl who is a lawyer and drives 90 miles to another city to dance on weekends just to release stress from work- of course there's the other side of the coin, but thats another story..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I once fell in love with a stripper named Amber.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

WE USED TO CALL IT THE "BAT CAVE", THEN WHEN MY BUDDIES WOULD CALL......ok to the bat cave! our girls never knew. ....................................................so i am at the club in anchorage AK, the showboat. we are sitting there and the girl on stage says"hey i know you" i say "whatever bitch" and look away. then she says "SAM hey SAM" so i look up and there is my stepsisters p*ssy staring back at me! wow! ...........so i hit it...true storie(but i didn't hit it)...then 2-4 weeks later my dad says "so u know that teresa is working at a strip club"...what a weird talk that we had. where is akskrimish he will tell u about the best strip club ever...THE BUSH COMPANY...SAM


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bullsnake- I dont know why you think someone that goes to a Strip Club by themselves is a total loser?.. Yes in some cases, but sh*t Ive gone into clubs before and not even drank, just sit down and talk to the chicks... by my lonesome... granted I knew most of them but Im not no loser


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Where's the poll choice for those that have never been to one?







Lol, but I have been asked to do stripping ( male stripping ) twice by modeling friends which I declined, not my thing. They said I would have nothing to worry about, that it's a very private place and gives good pay. Anyone ever been asked or wanted to try or tried?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

actually i have been asked to do a couple bachelorette parties... i declined


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> actually i have been asked to do a couple bachelorette parties... i declined


did you ever see chris farley on snl...that would be me!..dosn't mean that i would say no though


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im not much of a dancer to be honest... unless im rollin


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Silence said:


> Where's the poll choice for those that have never been to one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry i meant to have that as a choice ( never been) but forgot. Well i have nude modeled just a bit, but never stripped. One club did offer me a job as a bouncer, actauly the dancer's boyfreind owned the place and she thought i was funny and more likable than one of the bouncers they had- they were just lookin for a replacment b4 firing him. She said if i wanted the job she'd tell her BF and could prolly start the next night. I lived a good disance away so i laughed and declined the offer- ahhh what might have been!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> actually i have been asked to do a couple bachelorette parties... i declined


did you ever see chris farley on snl...that would be me!..dosn't mean that i would say no though
[/quote]
lmao







thats great.
that being said ive never been to one cuz im only 16, but a kid can dream.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i use to be in a relationship with a really hot dancer- i was 20... she was 27 so I felt pretty damn good about that, we still get it on once in a great while... been goin on 5 awesome years now--- so yeah i walk into the strip club, most of them know who I am so there goes my vote


Cool. I was in a 'relationship' with a stripper who was 19 when I was 29. Felt pretty darn good as well, but not a whole lotta future there...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

personally i dont like strip clubs. its one thing that most of the chicks are ugly with ok bodies...and smell...but why give them money? especially when i can get layed at home


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> personally i dont like strip clubs. its one thing that most of the chicks are ugly with ok bodies...and smell...but why give them money? especially when i can get layed at home


True. I really never got the point. I mean there's the 'obvious' point, but then... well you know what I mean.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Been once. Not my thing. I felt pretty pathetic sitting at a bar paying women to dance naked. Id rather go to a bar and convince women to come home with me and dance naked.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Been once. Not my thing. I felt pretty pathetic sitting at a bar paying women to dance naked. Id rather go to a bar and convince women to come home with me and dance naked.


and then ride the dragon, right mike??









i agree. why pay under average women with fake tits to dance for me...when i have a better looking girlfriend at home that will do it for free...and not charge me more money for some "extra curicular" activity?? doesnt make sense.

its one thing if you're single and just cant get your dick wet...but if you're in a relationship and are happy with it...why bother wasting your money when you could get...umm...more booze and layed for free?

that said, its impossible to avoid strip clubs in thailand...my dad and i kept getting "pulled" in...againt our will of course







, to watch some tiny thai girls dance? or do a ping pong show??

north american strip clubs just cant cut it...but either way i dont bother with them. id rather go to a pub and get pissed, instead of overpay to watch plastic and a stinky cooch bounce around...


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

i feel bad for the peeps who need to pay to feel some tits and ass


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Puff said:


> Been once. Not my thing. I felt pretty pathetic sitting at a bar paying women to dance naked. Id rather go to a bar and convince women to come home with me and dance naked.


and then ride the dragon, right mike??









[/quote]


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I've worked the door/bounced at a bunch of clubs,Mass locals will know them, Blue Moon, Mac's II, Mathews, Cabaret and others years ago when I was into the biker thing and I have friends that manage or do talent for them. I can't stand most of the women that work the clubs, 90% are money grubbers that look for some poor suckers weak spot and exploit it for all the cash/drugs/favors they can get. I like the behind the scenes part of the clubs, hanging with the managers and all but I feel a mixture of pity and contempt for the idiots that shove money at the girls thinking they are getting anything but played.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been to 1. wasn't a big deal and the party i was with we all got lapdance and rubdowns. but it was for one of my good friends going away party. I think it was a waste of money IMO


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

Oheye8one2 said:


> i can see wat ur sayin,
> however the part about going by yourself making one a hardcore loser- with my work, i travel quite a bit- this yr i'll be in San Antonio, California possibly, Vegas, Detroit, most of the larger cities in Ohio, Indianapolis and Boston as well as NYC. In most cases i'll be traveling alone and usualy dont really know many people where i will be at- so hooters and the strip clubs are where i generally end up- fact is, often the visits get wrote off as buisness expenses!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can see what you're syaing. I was looking at it from my own local perspective. I guess when you're traveling on business, you don't have too much choice in the matter.

When I was younger I knew a few girls who danced or sold those disgusting "tube shots" at the strip clubs. Many of them went on to have drug problems and they were all insane from the beginning -but they were always alot of fun to hang out with.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont pay pay hos


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> I've worked the door/bounced at a bunch of clubs,Mass locals will know them, Blue Moon, Mac's II, Mathews, Cabaret and others years ago when I was into the biker thing and I have friends that manage or do talent for them. I can't stand most of the women that work the clubs, 90% are money grubbers that look for some poor suckers weak spot and exploit it for all the cash/drugs/favors they can get. I like the behind the scenes part of the clubs, hanging with the managers and all but I feel a mixture of pity and contempt for the idiots that shove money at the girls thinking they are getting anything but played.


Good perspective there. When I see the behind the scenes shows (like on HBO, etc.) of strip clubs, escort services, etc. I just feel kinda ill, it doesn't even really matter if the girls are hot. You just see a society and some people that are lost and dont really know they're lost. It's actually hard to enjoy when you really think about it.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I was in Panama 2 years ago, and it was 4 am but the bars and clubs stay open all the time down there. Anyway, we wanted to go to another bar so we hailed a cab and the cab driver says "you don't want to go to that bar, for $20 i'll take you to a strip club and back - best one in Panama City."
He wasn't kidding - there were some _fine_ latin women dancing there. But the funny part is the cab driver came in too and spent the $20 on lap dances.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ha! That's a great story!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

One of the guys in our corvette club owns a strip club. So 3 times a year we have a strip club run and every thing is free for the 3 nights. His club is only open to our members those 3 nights a year. This is a pic of my old Z06 thank god she didn't scratch her or she would have had to work it off.









so I go to strip clubs 3 times a year.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> I've worked the door/bounced at a bunch of clubs,Mass locals will know them, Blue Moon, Mac's II, Mathews, Cabaret and others years ago when I was into the biker thing and I have friends that manage or do talent for them. I can't stand most of the women that work the clubs, 90% are money grubbers that look for some poor suckers weak spot and exploit it for all the cash/drugs/favors they can get. I like the behind the scenes part of the clubs, hanging with the managers and all but I feel a mixture of pity and contempt for the idiots that shove money at the girls thinking they are getting anything but played.


 a guy i know is fond of saying "it is what it is" thats how i look at strip clubs.

if u dont mind walking in knowing dern well the drinks r more expensive and realizing that 99.999999% of the time the girl sitting next to u isnt there cuz ur as good looking as u may think u are, but rather cuz she wants to help you drain ur wallet then its all good.

A while back i spent a weekend flying out to kansas to shoot a model in this hot glittery silver dress, the weekends total cost- $1,600. I shot about 300 images and never used one for anything. Coming home and then the next weekend spending 200-300 bucks at a strip club in a few hours doesn't seem all that bad by comparison.

Kansas was a total disapointment, the strip club visit left with me with a funny story about seeing my cousin that i'll be telling for years,,, its all in how u look at it i guess.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> i can see wat ur sayin,
> however the part about going by yourself making one a hardcore loser- with my work, i travel quite a bit- this yr i'll be in San Antonio, California possibly, Vegas, Detroit, most of the larger cities in Ohio, Indianapolis and Boston as well as NYC. In most cases i'll be traveling alone and usualy dont really know many people where i will be at- so hooters and the strip clubs are where i generally end up- fact is, often the visits get wrote off as buisness expenses!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can see what you're syaing. I was looking at it from my own local perspective. I guess when you're traveling on business, you don't have too much choice in the matter.

When I was younger I knew a few girls who danced or sold those disgusting "tube shots" at the strip clubs. Many of them went on to have drug problems and they were all insane from the beginning -but they were always alot of fun to hang out with.
[/quote]

sorry i didnt mean that i "had" to go cuz of buisness, just that when traveling a night owl such as myself wont find much to do later in the evenings. After i finnish shooting whover i am there to shoot, usualy i am then by myself- so its off to Hooters, i really love the food, especialy the carmel fudge cheesecake, and they have beer which i need a lot of daily. Also usualy theres some cute girls around which i also enjoy.

Once Hooters closes shop though- i'm generally not done drinking, and not ready to call it a night, and usualy strip clubs have some cute girls...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Oheye8one2 said:


> a guy i know is fond of saying "it is what it is" thats how i look at strip clubs.
> 
> if u dont mind walking in knowing dern well the drinks r more expensive and realizing that 99.999999% of the time the girl sitting next to u isnt there cuz ur as good looking as u may think u are, but rather cuz she wants to help you drain ur wallet then its all good.
> 
> ...


No quarrel from me, it definately "is what it is" and I agree with you about the funny story but the problem is (actually not a problem, just an observation) is that lots of people don't have your understanding of the whole thing. Lots of guys just don't get it...







in more ways than one and actually think they will or might from the dancers. The ones that really creep me out are the guys with the "wolf eyes" that look like they are trying to find the weakest sheep to cut from the herd and attack. Occasional visits to a club are one thing, it's the guys that you see over and over that are the pitiful ones.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> One of the guys in our corvette club owns a strip club. So 3 times a year we have a strip club run and every thing is free for the 3 nights. His club is only open to our members those 3 nights a year. This is a pic of my old Z06 thank god she didn't scratch her or she would have had to work it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the silicon in her tits probably smoothed out any surface scratches







hahaha

that, or her diamond studded nips scratched it up


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

Bawb2u, you used to be a bouncer at Matthews? I have been there a few times with some friends. We used to get drunk at the mall right up the street from matthews and then go down there. Now its a damn restaurant. gross.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

kingsnar said:


> Bawb2u, you used to be a bouncer at Matthews? I have been there a few times with some friends. We used to get drunk at the mall right up the street from matthews and then go down there. Now its a damn restaurant. gross.


Lol, yeah, I was a go-rilla in a tux. Place was nice when it first opened but went downhill towards the end.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

ive had some goodtimes at the s.c.'s...got hooked for a good amount of time...now its whatevers


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive never been to a strip club









i certainly wouldnt pay to see something that i can look at for free on the internet


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i think you openly just admitted to yankin it infront of your computer?!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this thread needs more pics


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's cool to see giant fake boobies once in a while. I always end up wondering how those girls end up living everyday life though.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i think you openly just admitted to yankin it infront of your computer?!


/laughs uncontrollably while ignoring emoticons


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> this thread needs more pics


agreed :nod:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

My old blue ZO6 and friends C5. (Strip club run 2004)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

her tits arent big enough


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Yea it was kind of sad. I bet yours are bigger king of kings you know man boobs are a side effect of smoking pot so are you a full C yet.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i got pecs dude, not tits- the girls like them... and no, im a small b cup


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

good i made someone laugh... i can go home now!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/thinks to self what he would do with chick atop car


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

For me it was bitch don’t scratch my car. Or you will get the happy stick.


----------

